# Finnex Planted+ 24/7 SE Opinions and Usage



## Detritus (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I'm wondering if anyone here uses the Finnex Planted+ 24/7 SE lights. The "SE" version now features 660nm diodes, and does the dawn to dusk effect, with a completely dark period overnight. You can, of course, run them on a regular timer too. I got the 48" model back in February to use on a Cichlid tank, and I liked it. I wanted to do a "real" planted tank using a 26 or 28 gallon (I forget which it is!) bowfront tank, so I ordered a 24" version, but I'm now wondering if it's really the best choice. I wanted to ask what kind of mileage I might get with one of the 24" Finnex Planted+ 24/7 SE on my bowfront tank? Would you guys call that low light or maybe mid light? I *believe* my 24" model is 24 watts. I would like to start with a DIY CO2 reactor, but once I figure out exactly what I need for pressurized CO2, I could see myself going that route. I'll be running a canister filter, and perhaps in the future an inline heater and CO2 reactor. And if I wanted or needed more light, would I be best just getting another Finnex unit, or should I supplement with a Beamswork or something inexpensive?

Thanks very much for the help!

-Detritus


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

From the research I did when trying to choose a light it seemed like the consensus was that the 24/7 feature was a bit of a gimmick and the brightest light of the day was on for only a brief time and it was not ideal for a high tech planted tank. I decided to go with Current USA instead. That said if you just ran it on a regular timer at full brightness I think it would be pretty good. 

Personally if I was you I would just go with the pressurized Co2 from the start. It really makes a huge difference.


----------



## ice9 (Aug 15, 2016)

I've got a non-SE, and I wonder the same - depends on your source, but I've seen PAR testing for the Planted+ that show about 50ish PAR @ 18" (in water). Definitely puts it into the medium to high, I would think.

e.g.:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/871385-finnex-24-7-full-review.html


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

That is the beauty of the Finnex 24/7. It allows you to use the sunrise feature or full. If you will be going the co2 route the full setting is what you want. I have a Finnex 24/7(non se) and also a Beamswork DHL. Check my signature as I did PAR readings for both the finnex and the beamsworks lights. If you are just going a Finnex that will give you medium lighting and that size a tank should be fine for co2 without needing an additional light. With that said though another light does give you better spread as there could be really low dead spots on some corners. Let me know if you need more info as I run both the lights mentioned.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...24-7-planted-par-lux-kelvin-pur-readings.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...-fspec-dhl-6500k-par-lux-kelvin-pur-data.html


----------



## Detritus (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey guys!

Wow, thanks for the fast replies! Yeah, I should have mentioned that I actually do like the dawn-to-dusk effect, but for this planted tank I realized it would probably be best to let it go at full on a regular timer. So by doing that, the consensus is this would be medium light at least? That's fine with me, just what I was hoping for. And yeah, the only thing preventing me from trying a real pressurized CO2 system is that I'm still learning about what makes them tick. Once I do, I think there's some affordable systems I'd be willing to try.

Thank for your help!

-D


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Watch some videos on Youtube on pressurized Co2. Particularly ones on how to set up the regulators. I was extremely nervous about it when I first started but seeing someone explain how it all worked made it much less daunting. The difference it makes is HUGE.


----------



## Detritus (Oct 7, 2017)

Triport said:


> Watch some videos on Youtube on pressurized Co2. Particularly ones on how to set up the regulators. I was extremely nervous about it when I first started but seeing someone explain how it all worked made it much less daunting. The difference it makes is HUGE.


Yeah, I've done so already, so I have a basic understanding of the equipment, but how do you go about stopping the CO2 when the lights go off, and resuming when the lights come back on? And could you maybe recommend a decent budget system? I'm definitely not looking to spend like $500 on this thing, but can I do it right for like $200 or less?

Thanks everyone!

-Detritus


----------



## shawnwaldon (Dec 5, 2013)

I have been using a 30 inch planted + SE for two months and I like the light but it wasn't bright enough to grow some of my more high light demanding plants that were close to the substrate ( at least not as fast as I would like). I am talking about a depth of 13 - 15 inches. I would classify this light as low - medium light honestly. I agree that the 24/7 feature is more of a gimmick and I am not fond of it because the light never fully shuts off. I do like that you can make custom settings for all the led colors though. I currently use my finnex as a supplement light now that I purchased another light. Here is a comparison of the finnex by itself and with my Aquaray Growbeam. All in all I like the light and don't regret the purchase. Oh just to let everyone know I use co2 and ferts also.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Detritus said:


> Yeah, I've done so already, so I have a basic understanding of the equipment, but how do you go about stopping the CO2 when the lights go off, and resuming when the lights come back on? And could you maybe recommend a decent budget system? I'm definitely not looking to spend like $500 on this thing, but can I do it right for like $200 or less?
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> -Detritus


Colin is a sponsor here on the forums and is always quick to answer any questions you may have. I purchased his reactor and could not be happier. Super fast co2 dissolved in my tank and the plants love it. As far as regulators go he is also carrying a good line of them now as well. Check it out. that new mini one I would consider if I did not have one already. You basically need a reactor and regulator. The solenoid on the regulator will allow you to turn it off and on with a timer. CO2 Equipment - NilocG Aquatics


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Detritus said:


> Yeah, I've done so already, so I have a basic understanding of the equipment, but how do you go about stopping the CO2 when the lights go off, and resuming when the lights come back on? And could you maybe recommend a decent budget system? I'm definitely not looking to spend like $500 on this thing, but can I do it right for like $200 or less?
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> -Detritus


Mine have solenoids so I just have mine set on a digital timer to go on an hour before the lights go on and off an hour before the lights go off. I like the Green Leaf Aquarium regulators with attached bubble counters and built in solenoid. They go for about $205. With Co2 tubing, check valve, and diffuser you are probably looking at about $300. Most of my tanks have in tank atomic diffusers but with my latest tank I have a Co2 Rex Grigg Reactor from NilcoG Aquatics. There are also inline diffusers. Each has pros and cons and is a matter of personal taste.


----------



## Detritus (Oct 7, 2017)

shawnwaldon said:


> I have been using a 30 inch planted + SE for two months and I like the light but it wasn't bright enough to grow some of my more high light demanding plants that were close to the substrate ( at least not as fast as I would like). I am talking about a depth of 13 - 15 inches. I would classify this light as low - medium light honestly. I agree that the 24/7 feature is more of a gimmick and I am not fond of it because the light never fully shuts off. I do like that you can make custom settings for all the led colors though. I currently use my finnex as a supplement light now that I purchased another light. Here is a comparison of the finnex by itself and with my Aquaray Growbeam. All in all I like the light and don't regret the purchase. Oh just to let everyone know I use co2 and ferts also.


Hi! So was your light not strong enough even running it at max, not in the 24/7 mode? And are you sure you have the SE version, because this light absolutely does go complete off from 1am to 5am when using the 24/7 mode. It was an improvement over the original version.

Thanks!

-D


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

I've had 2 36" models on my 125 since January. I've been back and forth between the 24/7 mode and max on a timer. I've settled on the 25/7 mode. It does go completely dark from 1 to 5 am.

I'm also using a 72" beams work led on a 6 hour timer.

I think my problem is my pool filter sand. I moved from eco complete to it, for a discus tank, and I've had the worst problem with plants ever since, even with ferts/metricide. 

Wanting to move back and see what happens with these lights. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnwaldon (Dec 5, 2013)

Detritus said:


> shawnwaldon said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using a 30 inch planted + SE for two months and I like the light but it wasn't bright enough to grow some of my more high light demanding plants that were close to the substrate ( at least not as fast as I would like). I am talking about a depth of 13 - 15 inches. I would classify this light as low - medium light honestly. I
> ...



Yes its the se. All i can go off is the demo of the 24/7 and that never shuts off. I tried it on 24/7 and max setting. It did better on max setting IMO.


----------



## max.r.lawrence (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey there,

I've run both the 24/7 and the 24/7 SE on two of my tanks over the last year. 

I'd start by saying that I really think the SE is a large step up at least from a color rendition stand point. It really looks a lot nicer to my eyes. There is a heck of a lot more red light. For those familiar with the 1st edition finnex retained the central RBG emitter but instead of all the lateral lights being white they've made every third one the 660nm red, so when you run red you get the original red light from the center as well as every third light on two lateral strips. 

I run a 30" SE on my 20L. I run this tank w/ CO2 and have been running the light on a timer well below the maximum setting. I used to run 24/7 with the OG 24/7 fixture but had some BBA issue that I equated to having light on, albeit weak light for a lot of the time, for 24 hours a day. I think the 24/7 SE is gangster not because of the 24/7 mode but because of the intensity and programability. My tank is pretty shallow being a 20L but it has grown plants really nicely for me well below full output.

Anyhow I hope this helps a little, everyone seems so keen on high brightness these days but Tom Barr et al have noted many times that high brightness is asking for algae unless you're right on top of your s**t. 

Here is my tank, planted one and a half months ago. Note the purple spectrum of my prefered setting on the wall and light stands.


----------



## Detritus (Oct 7, 2017)

Aparker2005 said:


> I've had 2 36" models on my 125 since January. I've been back and forth between the 24/7 mode and max on a timer. I've settled on the 25/7 mode. It does go completely dark from 1 to 5 am.
> 
> I'm also using a 72" beams work led on a 6 hour timer.
> 
> ...


Hi! This is interesting to me because I have used Eco Complete for years in my "fish tanks with some random plants" tanks, and I've always liked it, but for this tank I was thinking about trying pool filter sand. Is it possible it's just the particular brand of sand you tried?

And thanks to everyone for helping with the CO2 questions! I'll do a little more research on it, I'm in no real hurry here.

Thanks again!

-D

Bump:


max.r.lawrence said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I've run both the 24/7 and the 24/7 SE on two of my tanks over the last year.
> 
> ...


Hi! So you're recommendation for my light and tank would be a custom and less than maximum setting, and just using a standard timer? 

Thanks!

-D


----------



## max.r.lawrence (Jan 31, 2017)

I’d advocate at timer for sure as opposed to the 24/7 mode. As for your brightness level that’s an adventure I leave to you, but my suspicion would be that you won’t need more light than the fixture produces at its maximum output.

Also, if I’m by my tank after lights out I often over ride the timer and flick over the 24/7 so I can watch the tank and when I’m done I switch back to the timer


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Detritus said:


> Hi! This is interesting to me because I have used Eco Complete for years in my "fish tanks with some random plants" tanks, and I've always liked it, but for this tank I was thinking about trying pool filter sand. Is it possible it's just the particular brand of sand you tried?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With no co2 from experience yes. With co2 from experience you need max setting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a 48" se version on a 75g paludarium and I like the 24/7 effect as the red bromeliads I have really pop in the evening. I have buces and crypts in the water and they do great although they really don't need high light. The 3 hrs it runs at full power is definitely comparable to my Kessil a160 running about 75% (this is on a high tech tank and lots of pearling) so it would probably work on a high tech setup with CO2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

What I do to take advantage of sunrise/sunset and max setting(needed for co2) is I have the sunrise come on for 2 hours. Then after two hours I switch it to max setting. Then in the evening after 8 hours of max setting I switch it back to 24/7 sunset. Yes I have to hit a button in the morning and evening to change modes but well worth it. Something to keep in mind I have the non se version. What this allowed is when it turns on first thing in the morning it turns on at 24/7 setting sunrise mode because it turned off in sunset mode(timer). I believe that the se does not do this which is a complaint many had against the se. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Detritus (Oct 7, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> With no co2 from experience yes. With co2 from experience you need max setting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the clarification! I am, in fact, planning to run CO2 on this tank. I also certainly won't be trying to grow the world's most light-demanding or delicate plants, but I just want to make sure that my light isn't a giant limiting factor to my success at what I'll call for now "a nice looking planted tank". 

Thank you for your help!

-D


----------



## Detritus (Oct 7, 2017)

lbacha said:


> I have a 48" se version on a 75g paludarium and I like the 24/7 effect as the red bromeliads I have really pop in the evening. I have buces and crypts in the water and they do great although they really don't need high light. The 3 hrs it runs at full power is definitely comparable to my Kessil a160 running about 75% (this is on a high tech tank and lots of pearling) so it would probably work on a high tech setup with CO2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi! I too quite like the dawn-to-dusk effect, I think it looks cool, I like the reds in both the morning and evening, and I like the blue moonlights. Gimmicky, perhaps, but I like it on my Cichlid tank, which has some plants, not that I consider that a "real" planted tank. And I do run it in the 24/7 mode on my Cichlid tank. I am a little worried my smaller Finnex fixture won't be enough light (even at max) for a CO2 infused, mid-to-higher light demanding planted tank, but I still think it's a pretty cool light for the money. Since no one here has come forth and told me I should cut my losses and toss it in the garbage, or maybe use it over a Sea Monkey bowl or something, I'm definitely going to try it. At this point, I'm planning on just letting it run at maximum on a regular timer. 

Thanks for chiming in!

-Detritus

Bump:


clownplanted said:


> Yes I have to hit a button in the morning and evening to change modes but well worth it. Something to keep in mind I have the non se version. What this allowed is when it turns on first thing in the morning it turns on at 24/7 setting sunrise mode because it turned off in sunset mode(timer). I believe that the se does not do this which is a complaint many had against the se.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I recall from one of your shrimp tank threads, I think you work from your home office a lot of your time?? Like most of us here, I'm jealous ;-) But I do hope to setup a tank at work, if they make me happy enough, to keep me long enough, to make that worth my while. Anyway, I cannot comment on how the SE works in this way as I've never tried it. Currently, It's not going to be convenient for me to be pushing the buttons manually twice a day, so I will be running mine on a timer, likely at !00%. 

Thank you again for your help!!

-Detritus


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

So here is the 24/7 and a Kessil tuna sun at dusk, the finnex is at it's 9pm setting and the Kessil is at 10% intensity and 25% color (around 6500k) via a spectral controller. I love the Kessil but the Finnex just looks amazing in the evening vs just dimming the lights on the Kessil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewzaun (Sep 13, 2015)

I have the 36” model running on the 24/7 mode. I don’t think it’s bright enough for my 65g so I left my other light (36” standard single from Dustin’s Fishtanks) and it’s running from the noon to 4pm part of the cycle. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Detritus (Oct 7, 2017)

lbacha said:


> So here is the 24/7 and a Kessil tuna sun at dusk, the finnex is at it's 9pm setting and the Kessil is at 10% intensity and 25% color (around 6500k) via a spectral controller. I love the Kessil but the Finnex just looks amazing in the evening vs just dimming the lights on the Kessil.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi! Sorry about the late reply, but that's a great side-by-side for sure. Thanks for posting that, it's very helpful, I think.



drewzaun said:


> I have the 36” model running on the 24/7 mode. I don’t think it’s bright enough for my 65g so I left my other light (36” standard single from Dustin’s Fishtanks) and it’s running from the noon to 4pm part of the cycle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hello! That's great feedback too. I have a 65, and I think because of the depth, and the front-to-back 18" span, that this would be a tall order for one of these lights. But on shorter tanks or narrower tanks, I think it might be. And almost certainly it would in the max setting. This, of course, is just my guess at this point.

Thanks guys!

-Detritus


----------



## crisp330 (Dec 1, 2011)

I run the non-SE in 24/7 mode in a high tech, pressurized CO2 tank. You don't have to have super high light to run CO2 or have a nice tank. What is it you're trying to grow exactly? 

I absolutely love the 24/7 mode and really don't like my other tanks that don't have it  The color shifts in mornings and evenings, and being able to peep in on your tank at any given time is amazing. It brings a whole new dynamic and life to the tank. For tanks going forward I will always be considering a 24/7, with possibly a supplemental light if needed, or I'm about to look into these Aqua Illumination Prime HD lights to see if I can program my own "24/7" mode with those. It's really hard looking at a dark, un-lit tank after you've been running the 24/7 mode on a tank for a while...


----------



## Detritus (Oct 7, 2017)

crisp330 said:


> I run the non-SE in 24/7 mode in a high tech, pressurized CO2 tank. You don't have to have super high light to run CO2 or have a nice tank. What is it you're trying to grow exactly?
> 
> I absolutely love the 24/7 mode and really don't like my other tanks that don't have it  The color shifts in mornings and evenings, and being able to peep in on your tank at any given time is amazing. It brings a whole new dynamic and life to the tank. For tanks going forward I will always be considering a 24/7, with possibly a supplemental light if needed, or I'm about to look into these Aqua Illumination Prime HD lights to see if I can program my own "24/7" mode with those. It's really hard looking at a dark, un-lit tank after you've been running the 24/7 mode on a tank for a while...


Hi, crisp330! I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner! Yeah, I really think the 24/7 thing is very cool. I think they hit the colors and the idea just right. I am also thrilled to see that you are running a hi-tech, CO2 infused planted aquarium. I'm really hoping to do the same, and even if I feel it needs the little extra push, I can run the unit in it's max mode via a timer. Awesome feedback, thank you very much for your post!

-Detritus


----------



## JusticeBeaver (Oct 28, 2017)

I recently bought the 24/7 SE 20" and I'm happier with it than the cheap beamswork light I bought but it could be better. The automatic modes would be much better if they were more customizable, so I just run it on max with a timer. If you're looking for a second light to purely grow more plants I would suggest finding a light with a high number of 660/630 nm reds and 430 blue LED diodes. The energy given off by full spectrum LEDs is mostly wasted since chlorophyll doesn't absorb most of the spectrum anyway.


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

I run a normal 24/7 (not the SE) on a timer and am pretty happy with it. CO2 kit arrives soon so we'll see how well it works with it.


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

max.r.lawrence said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I've run both the 24/7 and the 24/7 SE on two of my tanks over the last year.
> 
> ...




What % level do you have the lights at on the 20long, I'm about to setup the 24/7 CC on my Spec V and would love a good starting point.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

kaldurak said:


> What % level do you have the lights at on the 20long, I'm about to setup the 24/7 CC on my Spec V and would love a good starting point.


I assume low tech? What is the height of the Spec V? I would start off at 50% then go from there. Better to start lower than higher. If too much light algae can take hold in no time and be tough to eradicate.


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

clownplanted said:


> kaldurak said:
> 
> 
> > What % level do you have the lights at on the 20long, I'm about to setup the 24/7 CC on my Spec V and would love a good starting point.
> ...


High tech. Running pressurized CO2 and EI ferts. Distance to the substrate will be around 9 to 12 inches, the spec v height is fairly similar to a 20 long. I do plan on setting up the CC to be around 50% intensity to start so I don't shock my plants. My current lighting is a 13watt cfl in a brooder lamp dome.


----------



## max.r.lawrence (Jan 31, 2017)

Howdy,

I run mine with about 50% power on the white channel and maybe 70ish on the other channels. Higher on the reds lower on the greens and blues. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

Yes! Thanks for sharing your parameter settings, gives me a good estimative starting point.


----------



## Motion (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello everyone! Acquired Finnex Planted 24\7 SE 30'. The lamp is Amazing, but I can't find information how many total number of lumens. Maybe who knows? Interested in is the CE version!


----------



## mhuntley002 (Sep 12, 2013)

I use the 24/7 feature and supplement with a beamswork dhl for 7 hours a day. Very happy with this setup.


----------



## Valkyrie (May 2, 2016)

I have the 48” Finnex model running in 24/7 mode. I think the 24/7 works great but like you I don’t think it’s bright enough on my 75G since i have micro swords in the front that require more light than the other plants. I also have a 48" T5 fixture that turns on from 12 noon to 4 pm to supplement the Finnex.


----------

